# woodies



## m_beardie (Oct 24, 2008)

i am breeding woodies for my bearded dragon
and i was just wondering how long it takes for them to breed...
they have carrot in there and heaps of egg cartons.
Thanks or all your help!

M:lol:


----------



## zan777 (Oct 24, 2008)

how many have u got?


----------



## pythoness (Oct 24, 2008)

give them grains, cereal, vege matter and a warm dark place, then forget all about them for a few weeks with the exception of adding kitchen scraps. they thrive on neglect and in a few months you will have more than you can poke a stick at


----------



## cjpossum (Oct 24, 2008)

Type in the search "Woodies + beardiee"
then find the one from 12-Oct-08 6:22pm
there some answers there.


----------



## m_beardie (Oct 24, 2008)

zan- i bought a tub of woodies from the pet shop
pythoness- wow! i will deffinately put more food in! so they will pretty much eat anything? is there anything that they can't eat or is poisonous/not good for them??

M


----------



## m_beardie (Oct 24, 2008)

cjpossum- thanks  i looked at it!


----------



## Vixen (Oct 24, 2008)

Ive had mine for over 2 months now and they just started breeding, saw some tiny bubs running around the other day.


----------



## spongebob (Oct 24, 2008)

All facts and more at:

http://www.herpshop.com.au/

follow the link to food and there's a care sheet for 'speckled feeder roaches' aka woodies


----------



## m_beardie (Oct 24, 2008)

o cool thanks 

vixen babe- what do you feed them .. is there any chance i could see a picture of the tank/tub?


----------



## zan777 (Oct 24, 2008)

is one tub from the pet shop enough to strart breading??


----------



## m_beardie (Oct 24, 2008)

should i get another tub??


----------



## Dave (Oct 24, 2008)

m_beardie said:


> should i get another tub??



you'd want to have atleast 100-200+ woodies.. petstore ones don't give many if I'm thinking right about the brand you bought you would need like 5-7+ tubs lol


----------



## m_beardie (Oct 24, 2008)

ok then........................... iwill try and get some this weekend.
m


----------



## mattyandnat (Oct 25, 2008)

you will find bulk lots for sale on aps and petlink i started my colony with about 1500 roaches from babies to adults i paid about $70 from someone on petlink they were dropped at my door. i can pm you their details if you like but are they just for the one beardie if so i guess you wouldn't need anywhere near that many


----------



## Pomster (Nov 7, 2008)

I bought a 35 litre clear tub from bunnings for $9. i drilled holes in the top for ventilation. I keep it in the laundery where its dark and warm. I have had it there for only 4 days and there is a heap of eggs already


----------



## lemonz (Nov 7, 2008)

ive had mine for like a month and a half, but im not sure what to look for. any pictures or ideas people?
thanks.


----------



## brayden49 (Nov 7, 2008)

hi give it time bout 1 month or 2. I started breeding a couple of months ago. Just keep the food up and the heat and they will thrive mine in the last week has had about 300 babies. i feed my hole colony on carrot and rabbit pellets. make sure you start of with all different ages .


----------



## coz666 (Nov 7, 2008)

wow repetitiveness, you can buy 1500 medium woodies through piscies for around $70 bucks within a month you should notice smaller ones apearing


----------



## TheBoga (Nov 7, 2008)

Watch with the holes drilled in the top, the babies start out pretty small.


----------



## PhilK (Nov 8, 2008)

WOODIES FOR SALE on this site just set me up with a starter colony. Send her a PM for prices etc. Highly recommended.


----------



## m_beardie (Nov 8, 2008)

lol! 1500 woodies and it takes a mONTH? i only had like less than 40 and i had babies within like 2 wks. but i guess it varies. good luck to everyone who is breeding! 

M


----------



## Kirby (Nov 8, 2008)

PhilK said:


> WOODIES FOR SALE on this site just set me up with a starter colony. Send her a PM for prices etc. Highly recommended.



she has excelent prices!!!

i got 5,300 ... LOL

1,300 adults, 2,000 mediums 2,000 small. 

$260 (inc. delivery) this was with a HUGE discount tho... in the end, seeing her prices have shipping included.. they are about $20 cheaper per 1000-ish. 

i use it as a feed/breed bin. the largers breed, while the smallers feed..


----------



## buttss66 (Nov 8, 2008)

You can start with any number but I think it takes about 10 weeks for the babies to reach breeding age so if you just buy 1 tub and they start having babies, (I assume you bought adults) It'll be a few months before you can start using them without depleting your supply too much


----------



## Kirby (Nov 8, 2008)

it makes me sad when the adults die of old age...


----------



## spongebob (Nov 8, 2008)

Handy hint.
Dont feed off the winged grey ones if you want to build up a colony. Keep them because they live for 12 months and make lots of babies. Instead feed off the dark browns juvenile ones-there are always more growing up to replace, if the oldies are left to reproduce. Same as fish stocks really.
Bob


----------



## m_beardie (Nov 8, 2008)

lol kirby, they have to die in a reptile's tummy  lol

yeh i got adult oness buttss- apparantly they take like 50 days to grow to adult size lol

about 10 weeks anyway

M


----------



## buttss66 (Nov 8, 2008)

Yep thats good m_beardie now just resist the temptation to use them for awhile and when the time comes, keep the winged ones like spongebob said.
Mine are breeding so much atm that I've put them in a cooler spot to try and slow them down a bit. Don't know if it'll help!


----------



## m_beardie (Nov 8, 2008)

lol
i want mine to breed more and ur trying to stop em! haha lol
so dont feed the winged ones atm so they breed?
thanks

M


----------



## Kirby (Nov 8, 2008)

m_beardie said:


> lol kirby, they have to die in a reptile's tummy  lol
> 
> yeh i got adult oness buttss- apparantly they take like 50 days to grow to adult size lol
> 
> ...



i dont feed off the adults. the females have wings.. so their a big No-no.. i try to keep alot of adult males too.... 

when they die of age, i dont want to feed them to te dragons, incase a fly has laid eggs, maggots or they died of something else..


----------



## m_beardie (Nov 8, 2008)

so its bad to feed ones with wings?
uh ohh... i better not then. 

thanks heaps!
M


----------



## PhilK (Nov 9, 2008)

Kirby said:


> when they die of age, i dont want to feed them to te dragons, incase a fly has laid eggs, maggots or they died of something else..



I'm fairly sure maggots and fly eggs wouldn't harm your dragons.


----------



## spongebob (Nov 9, 2008)

m_beardie said:


> so its bad to feed ones with wings?
> uh ohh... i better not then.
> 
> thanks heaps!
> M



No not bad.
It's just if you want to build up numbers dont feed off the breeding age ones ie adults


----------



## m_beardie (Nov 9, 2008)

PHilK imagine if they hatched inside him lol 

spongebob- thanks, i wont feed him too many breeeding ones yet, i only feed them to him if we run out of crix.

M


----------



## lemonz (Nov 9, 2008)

hey guys just wondeirng, i know you can feed beardies silkworms. but can you feed them silkmoths? thanks, and my woodies are still not going anywhere, they should have bred by now, cause most of them have wings now.


----------



## TheBoga (Nov 9, 2008)

Kirby said:


> i dont feed off the adults. the females have wings.. so their a big No-no.. i try to keep alot of adult males too....



Whats wrong with the winged ones? I just grab a handful, wings or not. He hasn't complained yet.


----------



## PhilK (Nov 9, 2008)

m_beardie said:


> PHilK imagine if they hatched inside him lol


They wouldn't. That's impossible.. Unless they are specifically reptile parasite eggs.


----------



## m_beardie (Nov 9, 2008)

philK- yeh lol i was only jokine 
lemonz- just give em food and neglect them 
the boga- thats what i was wondering.

M


----------



## TheBoga (Nov 10, 2008)

The winged ones are extra crunchy, he loves em. I sometimes have to wipe the left over roach legs off his mouth after he has a big feed.


----------



## mattyandnat (Nov 10, 2008)

Kirby said:


> i dont feed off the adults. the females have wings.. so their a big No-no.
> 
> Why? i feed them to mine all the time what does wings do?
> just curious hope im not doin the wrong thing never heard of this before.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 10, 2008)

TheBoga said:


> Whats wrong with the winged ones? I just grab a handful, wings or not. He hasn't complained yet.





mattyandnat said:


> Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > i dont feed off the adults. the females have wings.. so their a big No-no.
> ...


----------



## mattyandnat (Nov 10, 2008)

I did read the post the way it sounded was that wings are not good for them.
Seems like a few people took it that way mate


----------



## m_beardie (Nov 10, 2008)

mattyandnat said:


> I did read the post the way it sounded was that wings are not good for them.
> Seems like a few people took it that way mate


yeh i took it that way! lol


----------



## TheBoga (Nov 11, 2008)

Me too! No common sense either.

Now that I read it back I see what Kirby meant.:lol:


----------



## m_beardie (Nov 12, 2008)

yeh,
im sorry kirby 
thanks for the heads up tho 

M


----------



## Azzajay77 (Nov 13, 2008)

I finally got my beardie now and a massive supply of woodies. Was breading my own and had about half a dozen babies in 3 weeks i was wrapped with that now i have enough to feed a beardie army. Bought some to expediate the breeding process. Bloke i know even put fluron on my tub .. yaaaaaaaaa


----------



## m_beardie (Nov 14, 2008)

thats greattt!!
from your DP ur beardie looks REALLLLY cute ! (if its urs lol)

M


----------



## Azzajay77 (Nov 14, 2008)

thanks. Thats mine. Posted pics yesterday in exotics  Really happy. Eating crix after a bit of relocation adjustment and coming along nicely. Just gotta look out for that poo now. Not sure if it's done one, i'm guessing not, today's the first day that it's eaten though so hopefully tonight or tomorrow. I dunno how often they go lol.


----------



## m_beardie (Nov 14, 2008)

how much do they eat?
their poops are reli small but TRUST me they get bigg really quickly!
beautiful dragon, i will just go on your thread now 

thanks,

M


----------



## Azzajay77 (Nov 14, 2008)

UM had two feeds today. Is only 3 weeks old had 3 crix this morning and 4 or 5 this arvo. 

Thanks heaps


----------



## m_beardie (Nov 14, 2008)

no prob
its so cute!!!!!!!!!!!
i saw the pix on your thread!
GOrGeOuSSSSSSSSSSsssSS
M


----------



## Azzajay77 (Nov 14, 2008)

thanks heaps .. i love him/her hey .. shame you can't tell the sex right away.

how old is yours now? you got any more pics?


----------



## m_beardie (Nov 14, 2008)

yeh i have HEAPS of pics

ill put some her for you even tho i have heaps of threads lol 
mine is about 6/7 months and i still dont know the gender


----------



## m_beardie (Nov 14, 2008)

like em?


----------



## Azzajay77 (Nov 14, 2008)

Aw very VERY cute 

Love the pic with his mouth open. Looks like he's chasing the camera


----------



## m_beardie (Nov 14, 2008)

hehe thanks 
my fave is the one with his tongue out!

M


----------



## adz83 (Nov 14, 2008)

Azzajay77 said:


> thanks. Thats mine. Posted pics yesterday in exotics  Really happy. Eating crix after a bit of relocation adjustment and coming along nicely. Just gotta look out for that poo now. Not sure if it's done one, i'm guessing not, today's the first day that it's eaten though so hopefully tonight or tomorrow. I dunno how often they go lol.


 

u will def know wen its pooped.....the smell is pretty wrong haha


----------



## m_beardie (Nov 15, 2008)

adz83 said:


> u will def know wen its pooped.....the smell is pretty wrong haha


 yeh especially if there are only a few air holes in the enclosure and its like 35 degrees :lol: lol


----------



## adz83 (Nov 15, 2008)

m_beardie said:


> yeh especially if there are only a few air holes in the enclosure and its like 35 degrees :lol: lol


 
hahaha yeh its so suprising how such a small creature can produce such a horrid smell lol


----------



## Sel (Nov 15, 2008)

woohoo i just bought some woodies and got them all set up in a tub. Hopefully will have some babies soon. Hope they like weetbix! hehe
I think ive got about 80-100 woodies to start with


----------



## Sel (Nov 15, 2008)

Oh and a question.. Do woodies poo alot?? and should i be cleaning out the tub every few days or weeks or what?
they STINK


----------



## TheBoga (Nov 15, 2008)

Woodies do stink. I do a bit of a clean up on occasions removing any dead ones or shed bits.

I also move the small babies to different tubs because I find if I grab a hand full I get babies wondering around the enclosure and he doesn't eat em.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 15, 2008)

I was told to clean out my woodies every 6 months


----------



## m_beardie (Nov 15, 2008)

yeh they poo heaps but they dont really need to be cleand regularly.
is weet bix good for them??

M


----------



## Dinoizmadragon (Nov 15, 2008)

M, I see you keep your beardie on fake grass. Does s/he like it? Whats it like to clean? I'm building a new enclosure and might use this.


----------



## m_beardie (Nov 15, 2008)

Dinoizmadragon- Fake grass is REALLY good for ma dragon! he lovessss it! and it is really easy to clean. Ill give you a tip- buy two lots of it so that when you are washing one you can put the dry one in. It's really good though because you can pick up poo really easily.
hope i helped 
M


----------



## Azzajay77 (Nov 15, 2008)

well i'm still waiting to smell my first one (


----------



## Azzajay77 (Nov 15, 2008)

once again not that worried though, seems heaps happy, really active and is eating still. loves the new bit of wood i put into the enclosure


----------



## m_beardie (Nov 15, 2008)

lol i wouldnt be looking forward to it 
dont worry about it 
at least they dont poop like human babies
M


----------



## Azzajay77 (Nov 15, 2008)

i'll stop worrying when i see that first poo. 

i lied before i AM worried.

how often do they go


----------



## m_beardie (Nov 15, 2008)

once or twice a day.
only if your feeding heeps tho
s/he should poop soon enough lol
when my one was young, he ddnt poop that much anyway

M


----------



## Azzajay77 (Nov 15, 2008)

k well i'll try stop stressing... has about 3 or 4 tiny woodies and 3 crix this morning and about 6 or so teeny woodies this arvo. that's a fair bit more than yesterday. just trying to work out how much to give. 

seems happy enough like i said. i misted in there today and he/she was licking the drops off the walls. very very cute.


----------



## m_beardie (Nov 15, 2008)

yeh lol
if he seems happy then he's ok lol
apparantly you're meant to feed as much as they will eat
i just feed mine till he looks fat lol

PM me when you smell the first one lol

M


----------



## Rocky (Nov 16, 2008)

On the topic of poo, for the last few weeks I have fed my adult dragons on a diet of carrot and rocket, as I was saving the adult woodies for breeding. The result is not fun, sloppy, runny orange poo. Think i'll throw insects back into the mix


----------



## Sel (Nov 16, 2008)

Dont know about the weetbix, i read to feed them cereals aswell and we always have crumbs left over so i chucked them in.


----------



## Kirby (Nov 16, 2008)

Rocky said:


> On the topic of poo, for the last few weeks I have fed my adult dragons on a diet of carrot and rocket, as I was saving the adult woodies for breeding. The result is not fun, sloppy, runny orange poo. Think i'll throw insects back into the mix



have you ever heard of 'variety' ? 

the quality of your offspring must be horrendous considering the breeders poor diet. especially considering its breeding season, and you should be doing the complete opposite.. stop cutting corners and give them all the diet they need. breed responsibly.


----------



## Sel (Nov 16, 2008)

Kirby said:


> have you ever heard of 'variety' ?
> 
> the quality of your offspring must be horrendous considering the breeders poor diet. especially considering its breeding season, and you should be doing the complete opposite.. stop cutting corners and give them all the diet they need. breed responsibly.



Umm rude much??
Hes not an idiot, i think he knows how to feed his beardies.
And his babies are gorgeous by the way.

You should think before you type


----------



## Kirby (Nov 16, 2008)

MzSel said:


> Umm rude much??
> Hes not an idiot, i think he knows how to feed his beardies.
> And his babies are gorgeous by the way.
> 
> You should think before you type



um so should you, being 'gorgeous' has nothing to do with health. 

he hasent, from what he has said. prepaired his beardies for breeding, or fed them well in the first place. this wasnt at all rude, it was a comment. far less rude, or narrow minded then 90% of his posts about feeding Llama's pets to snakes.. 

i beg to differ with you.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 16, 2008)

Kirby said:


> have you ever heard of 'variety' ?
> 
> the quality of your offspring must be horrendous considering the breeders poor diet. especially considering its breeding season, and you should be doing the complete opposite.. stop cutting corners and give them all the diet they need. breed responsibly.



Yes i have heard of Variety, The female has been getting crickets and vegies, and each time she lays she gets a pinkie mouse. I am not cutting any corners, I like to swap diets from time to time. The quality of the offspring is just fine, but thanks for the input


----------



## Rocky (Nov 16, 2008)

Kirby said:


> um so should you, being 'gorgeous' has nothing to do with health.
> 
> he hasent, from what he has said. prepaired his beardies for breeding, or fed them well in the first place. this wasnt at all rude, it was a comment. far less rude, or narrow minded then 90% of his posts about feeding Llama's pets to snakes..
> 
> i beg to differ with you.




This is after the breeding season. The breeding season has ended for my dragons. And Before I alter the diet, I made sure they are all tip top condition, The female is in great size, and health. I would not be feeding her on only vegies if she was still laying, or in the process of getting her condition back after laying.


----------



## Azzajay77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Speaking of diet my new lil fella is an eating champion. Demolishing woodies and crix. Should i be putting veges in the enclosure just incase it feels the need for a feed on them. The crix and woodies get plenty of veges but yeah just wondering ....


----------



## m_beardie (Nov 16, 2008)

lol
mine eats mostly crix n woodies but he is starting to eat good foods.


----------



## Azzajay77 (Nov 16, 2008)

so do you feed in a tub or in the enclosure ? do you put greens in the enclosure just incase ?


----------



## Kirby (Nov 16, 2008)

but the males are still just getting rocket and carrot?

neither are the best. 

endive, the choys, squash, beans..


----------



## TheBoga (Nov 16, 2008)

Get them eating a variety whilst they're young, I got my first beardy as a young adult and he only ever ate crickets and woodies. I give him salad every day and fruit and I chuck it out untouched every day. But I'll keep trying. 

Get them feeding right whilst they are juvies.

Some of my small woodies are growing really well, some are now medium sized.


----------



## Kirby (Nov 16, 2008)

my 5300 woodies has been molested and eaten severely by 15 hungry lizards.. BUT, they are breeding like crazy.. thank god. 

i almost lost one tub to mould on the pellets. i need to work out some vents and better heating.. 

p.s. i find you loose less adults (from laying ont heir backs) if you croud them.. so much that they are a few cm deep all over, and then throw in your egg crates.


----------



## mattyandnat (Nov 16, 2008)

TheBoga said:


> Get them eating a variety whilst they're young, I got my first beardy as a young adult and he only ever ate crickets and woodies. I give him salad every day and fruit and I chuck it out untouched every day. But I'll keep trying.
> 
> Get them feeding right whilst they are juvies.
> 
> Some of my small woodies are growing really well, some are now medium sized.



Same here mate i brought my beardies as adults worst thing i could have done the only way i can get em to eat veg is by flicking it around in front of em so they think its alive. get em eating veg when they are young.


----------



## m_beardie (Nov 17, 2008)

my crickets started breeding and ijust had a packed from a pet shop tofeed to my beardie! il l try and get himto eat more veggies.
Thanks


----------



## Twin_Rivers (Nov 17, 2008)

There is a reptile bowl by ESU reptile they call it a jitterbug it has a vibrating try which moves the food around. about $50-$65 could be worth a shot for the vegies / frozen excess bugs, try local pet supplies place they may be able to get one in if they don't have one


----------



## m_beardie (Nov 17, 2008)

thanks!
ill try and get one
but in themean time i should put a phone undr there and ring it on virbrate!not a bad idea!

ill try it!

M


----------



## TheBoga (Nov 17, 2008)

mattyandnat said:


> Same here mate i brought my beardies as adults worst thing i could have done the only way i can get em to eat veg is by flicking it around in front of em so they think its alive. get em eating veg when they are young.



I've tried flicking them, waving them in front of him. I've seen him pick up a woodie and a salad leaf in one go, then spit them out and grabbed the woodie back again by itself.:?




Twin_Rivers said:


> There is a reptile bowl by ESU reptile they call it a jitterbug it has a vibrating try which moves the food around. about $50-$65 could be worth a shot for the vegies / frozen excess bugs, try local pet supplies place they may be able to get one in if they don't have one



I've seen those, it might be the last resort in trying to get mine to eat something other than woodies/crickets.


----------



## m_beardie (Nov 18, 2008)

mmm,, i wonder why, because i can get mine to eat diced apple and carrot and i got him to eat a bit of lettuce as well yesterday. they should make edible glue ( i guesss you could use honey) so u can stick food on woodies and crix lol

M


----------



## mattyandnat (Nov 18, 2008)

because as we said they were brought as adults and obviously they weren't given veg when they were young yours is still a young beardy and will get used to eating them ours have only been fed live food for so long that if it doesn't move they are not interested its alot easier to get a young beardy on to veg than it is to get an older one who has never eaten them


----------



## Kirby (Nov 18, 2008)

vibrating food dishes are a waste of money, all they do is sake the whole viv and freak them out. they arent that stupid. 

use tweesers, and quickely switch between live and veg.


----------



## Emzie (Nov 18, 2008)

i think im moving on to woodies

brought 1000 crix lasted about a week only got a couple left most deid or got eaten to much effort for me


----------



## Emzie (Nov 18, 2008)

Azzajay77 said:


> Speaking of diet my new lil fella is an eating champion. Demolishing woodies and crix. Should i be putting veges in the enclosure just incase it feels the need for a feed on them. The crix and woodies get plenty of veges but yeah just wondering ....


 i leave fesh vegies in the tank all day its always all gone by the time i get home


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Nov 18, 2008)

i bought a medium woodie tub from pisces the other day(sat) and opened my tub to feed the beardie and theres masses of tiny spots running allover the egg cartons lol. babies!!!woods always seem to breed for me, its the crix that are buggers, ive given up trying.I wanted to ask, does everyone use vaseline to keep the woodies from climbing out of plastic tubs?coz thats what i use, find it works excellent, but an absolute mess to clean up, and accidently getting it on my fingers, ewww feels quite... wrong lol, anyone else got suggestions?


----------



## Kirby (Nov 18, 2008)

FLUON ADI from herpshop.


----------



## Azzajay77 (Nov 18, 2008)

i used to use vasoline and i'm with ya cleaning the tub is terrible. i'm beginning to wonder if my beardie can smell it cuz i feel him in a tub that use that have it around the edges. 

i've cleaned it but since i've done so he won't eat in there.

i have that fluon stuff now. guy that i got my last bunch of woodies off painted my tub with it. it's magic. shame it doesn't stop house hold cockroaches jumping in there with the woodies for a free feed.


----------



## TheBoga (Nov 18, 2008)

I don't use either.

Lids with fly screen. Nothing gets in or out.


----------



## m_beardie (Nov 18, 2008)

yeh i use vasoline
i think the best way to cleean vasoline is with a sponge..
anyway.
to breed crickets, do you have to seperate the babies from theadults or take the eggs away??

M


----------



## m_beardie (Nov 20, 2008)

oh yeh, if anyone wants to post picz of their woodies/cricket breeding container thingo,,
go for it


----------



## Kirby (Nov 20, 2008)

does anyone else get problems with flies/maggots?


----------



## m_beardie (Nov 20, 2008)

flies and maggots in the reptile tank or in the woodies tank?
i sometimes get those tiny sorta fruit flies in spike's tank...


----------



## Kirby (Nov 20, 2008)

woodie bin, they lay eggs in the poopie...


----------



## m_beardie (Nov 20, 2008)

eww
oh and how does everyone go about cleaning woodie poop?


----------



## spongebob (Nov 20, 2008)

Kirby said:


> woodie bin, they lay eggs in the poopie...



That's why you need a lid made from aluminium flyscreen


----------



## spongebob (Nov 20, 2008)

m_beardie said:


> eww
> oh and how does everyone go about cleaning woodie poop?



Shake the poo to one end and wait for the woodies to run back into the cardboard. Then get the vacuum cleaner out....


----------



## m_beardie (Nov 20, 2008)

spongebob said:


> Shake the poo to one end and wait for the woodies to run back into the cardboard. Then get the vacuum cleaner out....




thats a good ideaa
but what cardboard?


----------



## m_beardie (Nov 20, 2008)

ohhh rite the cartonsss

lol


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 20, 2008)

spongebob said:


> Shake the poo to one end and wait for the woodies to run back into the cardboard. Then get the vacuum cleaner out....


 
Not the dyson !!!!


----------



## m_beardie (Nov 20, 2008)

CodeRed said:


> Not the dyson !!!!


whats the dyson?


----------



## Sel (Nov 20, 2008)

LOL

A dyson is a vacuum cleaner. A very expensive vacuum cleaner


----------



## spongebob (Nov 20, 2008)

CodeRed said:


> Not the dyson !!!!



Actually I seem to have bit of an allegy to woodies and crickets so I have seriously thought of getting a dyson for this task to reduce the dust being kicked around, so if you hear of one secondhand let me know!


----------



## spongebob (Nov 20, 2008)

m_beardie said:


> thats a good ideaa
> but what cardboard?



The cardboard they live in. Egg cartoons are OK but the cardboard inserts used to separate layers of fruit (you know the blue/grey dimpled sheets of cardboard found in boxes of apples etc) are much better. Much more surface area can be created in the woodie tub using these than egg cartoons. Place them vertical and the poo falls to the bottom


----------



## m_beardie (Nov 20, 2008)

hehe ok lol


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 20, 2008)

Bob, I have a similar allergy and every year it gets worse. If I have to clean out a few tubs then I take a puff on my daughter's ventoline first and also take an antihistamine. That seems to help most times.


----------



## m_beardie (Nov 20, 2008)

wow thats a pretty bad allergy!


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 20, 2008)

m_beardie said:


> wow thats a pretty bad allergy!


 
Just wait until you have 10 or 20 kg of them. They emit some chemical as a defence against predators. One woodie doesnt do much but 10000 of them make it so strong that it affects your breathing. Also Ive had my eyes puff up for several hours because I didnt scrub my hands properly after cleaning the roaches.


----------



## spongebob (Nov 20, 2008)

CodeRed said:


> Bob, I have a similar allergy and every year it gets worse. If I have to clean out a few tubs then I take a puff on my daughter's ventoline first and also take an antihistamine. That seems to help most times.



I use a respirator and rhinocort


----------



## m_beardie (Nov 20, 2008)

CodeRed said:


> Just wait until you have 10 or 20 kg of them. They emit some chemical as a defence against predators. One woodie doesnt do much but 10000 of them make it so strong that it affects your breathing. Also Ive had my eyes puff up for several hours because I didnt scrub my hands properly after cleaning the roaches.




woah thats pretty bad!
i have nowhere near that amount tho!


----------



## buttss66 (Nov 20, 2008)

Well that answers a question I've been gonna ask for a while. Ever since I started breeding woodies a few months ago I've had really severe allergy symptoms to the point where I'm popping pills every day just to breathe easily. I wondered if it was the roaches - I suppose it is! It's getting worse too as they multiply. Maybe if I put them out in the garage it will get better?


----------



## Kirby (Nov 20, 2008)

i have HEAVY allergies. i was popping an antihistamine everyday, its horrible for your liver... so, humerously i got put on a nasal spray (ROFL) but it works a charm..

 LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Rocky (Nov 20, 2008)

spongebob said:


> Actually I seem to have bit of an allegy to woodies and crickets so I have seriously thought of getting a dyson for this task to reduce the dust being kicked around, so if you hear of one secondhand let me know!




I also am allergic, not that bad though, itchy nose that wont go away after I do anything with the roaches. Small allergy to my beardies too.


----------



## Dan19 (Nov 20, 2008)

Who wants a tissue for their issue?


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 20, 2008)

Dan19 said:


> Who wants a tissue for their issue?


 
hmm, tissues after playing with your woodie(s)


----------



## Dan19 (Nov 20, 2008)

CodeRed said:


> hmm, tissues after playing with your woodie(s)


 
Nothing suss...


----------



## spongebob (Nov 20, 2008)

CodeRed said:


> hmm, tissues after playing with your woodie(s)



Jokes aside a sperm suit and breathing apparatus may be the way to go when fiddling with ones woodies


----------



## m_beardie (Nov 21, 2008)

woodies are funny little crittersss lol
does anyone pick them out with their hands?


----------



## m_beardie (Nov 21, 2008)

so many people have allergies!
do woodies cluib up plastic?


----------



## Sel (Dec 10, 2008)

m_beardie said:


> so many people have allergies!
> do woodies cluib up plastic?



Mine do. 
The fluon stops them getting far though. Lost one in my room earlier, fell out onto the floor when i was grabbing some out for Jazz =/

Im guessing mine have been having bubs, but i havent really noticed.. except the fact that i havent ran out yet lol

How big are they when they "hatch" or whatever they do...

Im thinking of getting another tub, and keeping all the adults in this one to breed . I have alot of adults, need more mediums!


----------



## Kirby (Dec 11, 2008)

the females (winged) lay long yellow egg sacks, these hatch and the bubs crawl under her wings for a few days, then they run out and eat and grow like normal roaches, at this stage they are about 1mm and are TINY... they quickly grow tho... 

for those ordering roaches to breed, i suggest you buy thousands of mediums, or the stage before adults, so you get their WHOLE breeding life, rather then adults near the end of their reletively short life and breeding span.


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2008)

Kirby said:


> for those ordering roaches to breed, i suggest you buy thousands of mediums, or the stage before adults, so you get their WHOLE breeding life, rather then adults near the end of their reletively short life and breeding span.



They live for a year as adults and produce many clutches of young, so if you dont get any adults you wont be breeding any. The best way of setting up a colony is to get a mixture of sizes so that there are always new ones coming through to replace the geriatric ones


----------



## Kirby (Dec 11, 2008)

spongebob said:


> They live for a year as adults and produce many clutches of young, so if you dont get any adults you wont be breeding any. The best way of setting up a colony is to get a mixture of sizes so that there are always new ones coming through to replace the geriatric ones



if you buy mediums, or the step below, within a week or two they will be sexually mature adults.begin the breedng process, and have a year or so of breeding expectancy.... were as, if you buy adults, they could be adults reaching the end of their life span, as there is no way in telling really. in my experience, buying adults, leads to a shorter breeding starter cycle.


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2008)

Kirby I suggest you familiarise yourself with this excellent care sheet:
http://www.herpshop.com.au/

You will note the period between molt to adulthood and first clutch is 44 days and it takes around 72-94 days to reach adulthood under optimum conditions. This does not include the time it takes to get from medium to adult.
As a producer of 10's of kilos of woodies I can assure you a mixture of sizes will ensure the quickest build up of a new colony.


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2008)

Kirby, I'm trying to give good advice to everyone on this forum. You can take it or leave it. 

Codered, how many years ago was it that you bought that kilo from me to start your own colony? You obviously have done very well.


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 11, 2008)

spongebob said:


> Kirby, I'm trying to give good advice to everyone on this forum. You can take it or leave it.
> 
> Codered, how many years ago was it that you bought that kilo from me to start your own colony? You obviously have done very well.


 
It was either 3 or 4 years ago now Bob. That kilo has fed all of my beardies since then and also produces many kg per year of spare woodies.


----------



## Azzajay77 (Dec 11, 2008)

How many beardies / reps have you guys got going to need kilo's upon kilo's of woodies ??


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2008)

Azzajay77 said:


> How many beardies / reps have you guys got going to need kilo's upon kilo's of woodies ??



Good question. I've got a large collection mostly of lizards and so a constant supply of all sizes of woodies is essential. To ensure this the colony needs to be around 2-5kgs depending on the time of year so that when I cream some off they quickly replace. A common mistake is to not keep a big enough colony and then it quickly runs down with many mouths to feed.


----------



## m_beardie (Dec 13, 2008)

MzSel said:


> Mine do.
> The fluon stops them getting far though. Lost one in my room earlier, fell out onto the floor when i was grabbing some out for Jazz =/
> 
> Im guessing mine have been having bubs, but i havent really noticed.. except the fact that i havent ran out yet lol
> ...



they are really small
about 2cm or smaller


----------

